
There is no cloud: It’s just someone else’s computer - npongratz
https://medium.com/@storjproject/there-is-no-cloud-it-s-just-someone-else-s-computer-6ecc37cdcfe5
======
Nzen
Sales copy for storj.io : a peer to peer encrypted file upload service. The
linked video suggests they charge for time/space used of the network, with
subsidies for those trading in hd space and bandwidth.

